# (project 250sx)1 year so far and!!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/prototypes/prototypes.php?item=22

It has been crazy around here but all I need is a chipped key ignition and alarm box to start thid bad boy up... From there finishe up the body work paint and show/race, I cant waite....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that shit is tight....goog job mang!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*WTF: Was I thinking????????????*








Strobes, neon, SpecV instrument cluster, nos, purge!!!! in a 200sx? NICE!!! Check out more! http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/prototypes/prototypes.php?item=22

WHO WOULDA THUNK????????????????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i like it :thumbup: 
the b15 se-r guages rock...i never understood why people replaced them for aftermarket ones.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Holy SHIT thats some good custom work.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

That looks so good, keep it up! :thumbup:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

how far did you get with the motor? is it running yet?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks like you come a long way mike ! cant wait to see everything all on at once.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i bet you could've bought a real spec v with all the time, money, and effort put into the project but it definitely deserves props!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You did all of that and didn't turbo!?


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Wow, did you have a whole Spec v at your disposal? Nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the car is awsome! nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

mike, i checked out your site b4 i saw this thread and sent you an email.....but heres another props. that is sexy!!!!
cant wait to see it in person! :thumbup: hott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

thanks Guys, i cant wait to get it all done... I want to take it on a road trip to the SER convention. We will see...


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

Looking real good MIKE!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you crazy bastard haha

looks great, but are you really going to put neons and strobes in it?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DAMN!! Along with the car....YOU'RE SICK!!! That's one badass project!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Just waiting for the sponsership to come through... Keep in mind this will be a show/race setup and most likely daily driven. So anything that gets attention will be added to the ride. It Has to have every detail to make it in the show scene and what better way to advertise my company than with a custom swap pait and gawdy goodies.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I jus saw it earlier today, looks awesome. If you're going to TX 05, I'm freaking there....well...I'm going anyway .


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn this car looks good


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good

one question did those seats bolt up?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> looking good
> 
> one question did those seats bolt up?


No, I had the 200 rear seat reapolstered with the specv material, and the front seats need me to do some backet work to bolt in.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Woah, the rumors were true!!!! I just spit up my coffee looking at these pics, awesome work :thumbup: I'm also anxious to see the finished pics, and any chance you will bring in through the L.A. area? I want to check out that bad boy in person....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> No, I had the 200 rear seat reapolstered with the specv material, and the front seats need me to do some backet work to bolt in.


what kind of bracket work was involved? give me some details b/c I'm gonna have to do this with my G20 seats. How much work was involved and what do you think it would cost with a good welder?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Dont know just yet. I am working on finishing the engine and exterior before I worry about finishing up the interior.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You know,
is it possible to make a completely useless C/F cover for the GA16 engine.
Maybe it could direct airflow or something, but otherwise bee for looks?

Seth


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sethwas said:


> You know,
> is it possible to make a completely useless C/F cover for the GA16 engine.
> Maybe it could direct airflow or something, but otherwise bee for looks?
> 
> Seth


It is probably most likely for looks unless carbon fiber contains heat better than the OE cover. Lotta QR guys have had their covers melt a bit.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

:cheers: thats all i have to say!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Well I was panning on having it finished by the SER convention, But SNAGS is the name of this project, I am waiting on my tech to come down and flash my key to the nats system si I can fire this bad boy up. Mean while doing the finishing touches on the lip kit and pulling the sun roof to make a C/F replacemant and than the side and rear windows... Anyone know where I can get a moto cam set up for my rearview?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo, any plans to have a conversion kit on your productline? def. think about it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

c'mon, bring it to the convention.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

himbo said:


> yo, any plans to have a conversion kit on your productline? def. think about it


thats insane, the money for the parts, and the custom fab, you have to be kidding.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

find a 2.5 motor (not that hard) and find a six speed (harder), its an interesting alternative to the sr20, except the motor is actually available here, and its plentiful.

i dunno, just a thought


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

himbo said:


> find a 2.5 motor (not that hard) and find a six speed (harder), its an interesting alternative to the sr20, except the motor is actually available here, and its plentiful.
> 
> i dunno, just a thought


actually the US SR20DE are plentiful too . :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

New: 
*Syndicate Kustoms B14 2.5L Conversion Kit*
_Convert your 1.6L or 2.0L B14 to a QR25DE powered beast_

Includes the following:
QR25DE engine from SpecV
6-speed manual transmission
Custom axles and hubs
ECU and wiring harness
radiator
Kustom-made motor mounts
instrument cluster
Shift linkage and hardware
Clutch Linkage and hardware
battery relocation kit
Misc. sheet metal, stainless 2.5" piping and flanges
3 Mexican immigrants trained to install the parts

You are required to provide the following:
screw drivers
Full metric socket set and wrenches
MIG welder
Tacos

Coming Summer 2005​


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> [*]3 Mexican immigrants trained to install the parts[/list]
> 
> You are required to provide the following:
> screw drivers
> ...


thats funny, is that what he really has on the site?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> thats funny, is that what he really has on the site?


no, it's not on his site :loser:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> It is probably most likely for looks unless carbon fiber contains heat better than the OE cover. Lotta QR guys have had their covers melt a bit.


Well,
If it's designed to aid in airflow the constant breeze would prevent melting unless you spend alot of time idling.
This would work well especially with a hood vent.
It would be a built in de-icer too.

Seth


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Well,
> If it's designed to aid in airflow the constant breeze would prevent melting unless you spend alot of time idling.
> This would work well especially with a hood vent.
> It would be a built in de-icer too.
> ...



........or it just looks really cool.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i know the sr20 is easy to find, but, it would still be pretty cool to have that QR motor


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> New:
> *Syndicate Kustoms B14 2.5L Conversion Kit*
> _Convert your 1.6L or 2.0L B14 to a QR25DE powered beast_
> 
> ...











BWAAAHAAAAHAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> New:
> *Syndicate Kustoms B14 2.5L Conversion Kit*
> _Convert your 1.6L or 2.0L B14 to a QR25DE powered beast_
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA !! that fucking hilarious justin !! :thumbup: :thumbup: two thumbs up !


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

so, do you think that you will actually make this kit, maybe to order???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

himbo said:


> so, do you think that you will actually make this kit, maybe to order???


that's almost impossible. I would assume he had to do a lot of welding and modification to the car's frame to make many of the items fit. Quite literally, he'd have to send a B14 frame as part of the kit in order to make the kit complete.

It's not the parts that make the conversion work, it's the labor and custom fab. Not to mention, the parts alone would break most people's budget. Unless the kit included a couple of monkeys that know how to weld and make custom motor mounts and so on, I'd say it's not showing up on his product line anytime soon. 

Even if all the parts needed could be made and put in a UPS box, the work and expense involved on Mike's part would excede any profitability on his part. It's the same reason there's no GA16 to SR20 "for dummies" kit available on the market. It's because the seller would have to buy up dozens of SRs, trannies, axles, gauges, radiators, etc, etc, etc...He'd have to rack up $10,000's to $100,000's in inventory and pretty much 80+ hours a week to turn up a somewhat usable profit. On the other hand, if the lazy consumer would just do his homework, he could get all the same parts without the middle man.

But like I said, the QR isn't as direct as the SR swap. Unless Mike were to come to your house with a welder and completely modify the front end of your B14 frame, no amount of off-the-shelf parts are going to make that swap possible.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> that's almost impossible. I would assume he had to do a lot of welding and modification to the car's frame to make many of the items fit. Quite literally, he'd have to send a B14 frame as part of the kit in order to make the kit complete.
> 
> It's not the parts that make the conversion work, it's the labor and custom fab. Not to mention, the parts alone would break most people's budget. Unless the kit included a couple of monkeys that know how to weld and make custom motor mounts and so on, I'd say it's not showing up on his product line anytime soon.
> 
> ...


hey mike,

could you come over and set up my frame??? J/K :thumbup: 

well said man, it was just an idea that popped into my head. i am lazy... this is true, and thats why i'm goona go with the GA16DE-T route, its a lot less fabrication... :banana:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Well got the Key flashed and The diagnostic done, My tech was like wow it all works??????????? I was very surprised as well. The he pulled up the error codes and I had no errors????????? WOW he printed that out... Then we tried turnning it over and BAMMM 5 codes pop up! %R^*%^&^&( Cam shaft pos sensor, Throttle position sensor and some piddly ones I already new about. Still no spark!!! We know that the CPS was a recalled item so I am getting a new one, and the TPS should mesh once that sensor is replaced. So hopefully it will fire once that sensor is in!!! I am so ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

YOU ARE THE MAN FOR THIS SWAP..Awesome job keep it up I can't wait to see it all done.. Congratulations! :cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i bet the wiring is hell.

btw nice work :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dont you hate all those sensors? thats why im gona buy an early 80's tacoma just to beat around in. where did the days go when you could drop an engine in, make it all fit, and turn the key?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so how many magazines you showed this too?
I wonder how many ppl emailed SCC.
its like dude your gonna be famous in the nissan community


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very true. i bet scc would take it. and im sure you will be in NPM. but that this ish published on paper too!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

so, whens the exterior going to be done, or atleast for the most part? since you're almost done under the hood, im sure the outside is next, or will it be the inside?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Keep up the great work, once you get the little things fixed its all good. I cant wait to see how itll look when its all done!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sounds good so far. Just keep on keeping on Mike. Little by little, it's all coming together. Before you know it, it'll be all ready to roll.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> so, whens the exterior going to be done, or atleast for the most part? since you're almost done under the hood, im sure the outside is next, or will it be the inside?


Parts will be on order once its running. I did not want to have alot of C/F prducts getting tossed around or dammaged. Then I cean up the body tear the windows out and off to paint. Then install all the C/F goodies then off to Mike Levalley for real flames then I focus on the interior.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Parts will be on order once its running. I did not want to have alot of C/F prducts getting tossed around or dammaged. Then I cean up the body tear the windows out and off to paint. Then install all the C/F goodies then off to Mike Levalley for real flames then I focus on the interior.



<3


awesome.

i should have that for you soon man.. just being lazy and saving LOL



:jawdrop:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo scorchn, you are a sick man, and we love you for it. :thumbup: 

btw, how much horsepower are you expecting with those mods


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I hope it will be around 190HP but the torque and wheel hop is whats going to kill me.

Math time? Help me out?
Stock specV? 160HP
Knocksensor relocated?
No power stearing 5-7HP
No AC 4-6HP
Hotshot Header 5-6HP
Ur Pulley 3-4HP
AEM CIA 8HP
Math would be around 185-191HP 

Tip switched NOS 35LBS(For Kicks) 20-30HP 


With the stock interior, I am thinking my car will be around 7-900LBS Lighter than a specV, and the engine tranny combo weights around the same as an SR and I should be right at even weight displacement. Over all i think It will be a Nice combo.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im thinking the torque that that motor will have available will make it a blast to drive

should really put you back in your seat


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I just cant waite for that 160MPH My brother keeps bragging about....
I want to see how fast she can go.... Salt flats here I come!!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

who did the ECU tune?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i'd also go for a flywheel, my friend has one on his spec v, and that thing is wild

can you say rolling burnouts????!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> who did the ECU tune?


Stock ecu... my bro has yet to hit a cutt off AND HE HAS HAD HIS UP TO 155MHP.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

didnt know it wasnt limited :loser: 
surprised it's not limited around 120


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Stock ecu... my bro has yet to hit a cutt off AND HE HAS HAD HIS UP TO 155MHP.


how long did that take, it sounds like it would be a blast.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Still working on it and its been over a year.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

my GA could still kick your butt :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

THE MOTHER $#%&^*&* IS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got it running today!!!! 

I peed my pants!!!!!!!!!!

I cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HECK YEAH!!! PICS, PICS!!!! or......VIDEO, VIDEO!!!! Now that it's running, what else is there to do? Not much, right?!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Fuckin great, now drive it to the convention so we can all see it. DO IT!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

...oh, and how bout updating the pix.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

glad to hear it, you should make a video clip


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> glad to hear it, you should make a video clip


yes do that...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> ...oh, and how bout updating the pix.



Everything pretty much looks the same right now. I dont have a Vid that can transphere over to the internet. I will see what I can do. 

As far as driving it down, To broke right now, and i still need to order all the C/F panels and finish up the body and interior. It has been on blocks this long, No sense in rushing just to redo crap in the future. If things go well a cali trip twords the end of the summer and i will hit the SER convention next year.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Damn, I Was so excited to start the car for my wife and i had my 6 year old boy jump in and turn it over, he Had the biggest grin on face and jumped when it fired up!!! So I started tiding up the wiring to install the dash. Later i went to turn it over and nothing??????????????? WTF i must of disconected and reconnect the security box while there was power.... I can still get it start by hotwiring it so It looks like I will have a push button start till i can have a consult throughn on it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well done. i cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

You and me both and about 1k other people want to see it done. I just cant waite to blow my bro and dads new project away.


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

hav u been able to start the car yet?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Yep, its been able to start for about 2 months, Just got my new maf in and have the consult reran in the near future!


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

I can't wait to see this car on the road.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

scorchn, You are the man!... Im just waiting to see someone make a 350sx... (altima SE-R motor.. = sex)


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

sure do have something to show for that year of hard work. good job and good luck


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Change of plans!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tore out the interior, rino linned the floor painted the interior semi flat black, It is time to focus on street/race prep. 

Needless to say I fired her up and took her down the block and back... Man I have waited a year and I cant wait till all the kinks are worked out. Kinda hard to drive at low speeds with no power stearing but after 5mph its nice, Shifts clean and wants to go...

Lowd as hell with only down pipe and the stripped interior, I cant waite to go roast me some tires!!!!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

man thats so sick. Theres no words!

I see a lot of nismo roll calling, I hope you have the hardware to back it up. Judges are going to look at that.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Change of plans!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tore out the interior, rino linned the floor painted the interior semi flat black, It is time to focus on street/race prep.
> 
> ...


my b13 did fine w/o power steering, your just being a little girl about it :loser: 



j/k. awesome ride, i cant even say enough about all the time and effort that is going into that project. simply amazing. and i bet turning the wheels on that thing is a little different than turning the 155/60/13 tires on mine  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

One of my tires was low, plus I dont have the alignment done yet and it was just awkward to say the least. Ya know what they say 8-9 free HP....... I can live with it though. I wonder how much se weighs now?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......why'd ya rhino line the interior? That stuff is heavy lol.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

how do you like the rino lining? im thinking about doing this and it would sound dampen at the same time.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I only did the floor of the car because I know it will get the most wear. So far its pretty clean. I will have to see how it holds up over time.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

pete? said:


> how do you like the rino lining? im thinking about doing this and it would sound dampen at the same time.



Damn Your going to need a v6 to push that damn thing. Talk about about weight gain. My god.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> Damn Your going to need a v6 to push that damn thing. Talk about about weight gain. My god.


i dont think it would add a massive amount, your taking the carpet, and padding out. then adding this. idk how much the stuff weighs but if you lay it ralativly thin it shouldnt add more than 15lbs.......im not a racer so 15lbs isnt a problem for me. and for something that will be sticky (feet wont slide) and i dont have to worry about it in the rain getting dirty, i dont really care.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hehe, I could see project 300sx up next. Grab that maxima engine


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Hehe, I could see project 300sx up next. Grab that maxima engine


naaaaahhhh. Project 350SX  3.5l Max engine.... :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

why stop there? Project 560sx (Titan/Armada/FX56 engine)


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> why stop there? Project 560sx (Titan/Armada/FX56 engine)


they put a 5.6 in the Infin FX??  the 4.5 hauls ass as it is.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, it looks like an infiniti version of the armada. Guy down the street has one, saw it pass by 3 times yesterday while I was installing my fans.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

You guys are funny, any ways it was only the Rattle can liner same stuff just thin layers... No real weight mabey 5lbs. 

The altima 3.5 could actually fit, The front and rear engine mounts are a different story and I wouldnt know where to start. The radiator support would have to beefed up and you would have to fab up a special mount for the rear off of the lower crossmeber plate...


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Hemi-sx sounds sploogetastic


----------



## havok2003 (Aug 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> yea, it looks like an infiniti version of the armada. Guy down the street has one, saw it pass by 3 times yesterday while I was installing my fans.



What you saw was actully the QX56. Infiniti's version of the Armada. The Fx has a 3.5 and 3.5 with rear or all-wheel drive.


----------



## Bstric06 (May 25, 2005)

Nice job man, I like the red, That is some sick custom work, good luck, keep us posted on


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

O MY %*%*()^&&^**) Travis our nissan tech Came down tonight ran the consult, Minor problems like o2 and evap canister to fix. Bumped up the timing and leaned her out and she learnen............ 

I rapped her out through third spinnen the tire's like mad..... 
Crazy tourque steer!!!!!! 

She just wants to jump on it like a virgan school girl on prom night... 

Dare I compare it to a det? No! But it will sure as hell will surprise alot of people!

close to Low 13's as it is now. :biggthump


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey, mike. There's a meet down here in FL on the 26th. If you start out now, you should make it here on time.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> O MY %*%*()^&&^**) Travis our nissan tech Came down tonight ran the consult, Minor problems like o2 and evap canister to fix. Bumped up the timing and leaned her out and she learnen............
> 
> I rapped her out through third spinnen the tire's like mad.....
> Crazy tourque steer!!!!!!
> ...



unless youre heavily modified and gutted like a mofo, there is no way youre even touching high 13's..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

iono, I think his car is quite gutted. Not to mention, he's prolly putting down the power of a stock DET. Don't forget, his whole front end is made of C/F, I think the rear windows and sunroof are being taken out and replaced with a lighter material. I'd bbe scarred to mess with that.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> iono, I think his car is quite gutted. Not to mention, he's prolly putting down the power of a stock DET. Don't forget, his whole front end is made of C/F, I think the rear windows and sunroof are being taken out and replaced with a lighter material. I'd bbe scarred to mess with that.



i havent necessarily paid attention to this progress, but i know he has the QR25..which is putting roughly about 140whp...nowhere near the stock DET.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

A stock bluebird only puts about 180 down w/o kickin up the boost. Also, his QR is not stock, he's got some stuff bolted on. I don't have any clue where he is, but I'm sure he's also a bunch lighter thn stock.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

My #'s and research put the power down at 185-190hp....

My car should weigh in at around 1900lbs. 

I am going fo a 10/1 ratio and we will see how it goes. I still need to finish the body and clean up a little wiring while my C/F stuff is being made.

I will try and get some new pics up soon and mabey a vid...


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> My #'s and research put the power down at 185-190hp....
> 
> My car should weigh in at around 1900lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's what I assume has been done for weight reduction:
C/F hood, C/F fenders, C/F trunk lid, light-weight material covering the sunrood and rear 1/4 windows...possibly the rear windshield too, interior gutted, AC gutted, trunk gutted, dampening material removed and replaced with rhino lining. and I'm sure there's more.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> here's what I assume has been done for weight reduction:
> C/F hood, C/F fenders, C/F trunk lid, light-weight material covering the sunrood and rear 1/4 windows...possibly the rear windshield too, interior gutted, AC gutted, trunk gutted, dampening material removed and replaced with rhino lining. and I'm sure there's more.



lol. thats going to be no where near 1900lbs like stated earlier about the cf pieces the only pieces that would save weight would be the sunroof and hood which will not get it near 1900lbs about the cf fenders yeah they look nice but how much effective weight will you actually save off of a stock fender? like i said earlier i respect all the work he has put into the project because i know what hard work is all about but 1900lbs is not easy to acheive i wish you good luck and if you do like i said before give us details and show us the slip so we can learn.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

se_nismo said:


> ScorchN200SX said:
> 
> 
> > My #'s and research put the power down at 185-190hp....
> ...


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

:thumbup:


ScorchN200SX said:


> I here Ya! but thats what I am shooting for... Right now money is tight and battle of the imports is in august, I need to get it on the road and T&T to get dialed in... Fiberglass parts for now and I will focus on the windows and an C/F pieces this winter... I want to really be able to drive it!!!!!



good luck and keep us posted


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*1st road trip for paint..........*

All last week it was to work then home, dinner, and to puyallup to work on the car. Got it all throughn together and ready to leave friday morn. Minus the wippers window trim and sunroof, Oh Yeah did I mention, open exhaust from the down pipe! I head to the lisencing place to get my trip permit took 45 minutes already running late. 11am Go out to start the car and nothing! Finnally half a can of carbcleanner and a jump and she was running. I head out from fredrickson to canyon As I pull up to the stop at cayon a peirce Co sherrif comes by me in the turn lane and as i go to turn onto cayon he quickly pulls me over!!! You know your exhaust is very load? (No shit) I am thinking! Yes officer I have been working on the car for 2 years and I just got my trip permit to get the exhaust and paint done this next week. Let me see your ID he says and off to the unit to check my crap out. I pull out my insurace and regi Knowing I was in for it!!!!!!! 
He came back handed me my stuff and said get it fixed!!!! WOW!!! Mean while Aimee is calling me bitching about the meeting place saying she was there and it was not the MCdonalds.... I told her she took a right not a left and was in the wrong place!!! Then she started saying she has been there for a half an hour with the boys and they are fighting and she is frazzeled. I dont tell her about getting pulled over and I am off to meet her at 212th in Kent. Now an hour late and she is pissed!!! I am trying to keep my cool. We drop by intech go over the exhaust. As I am sitting at the cheveron off of 212th with the car idleing Aimee runs in and gets some cash and a rockstar for me. An Asian Kid with Dragon ball ZZZZ Hair starts yelling at me!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Is that an Sr20? 
Nope! 
Its a det then? 
Nope! 
What the fuck are you plaing with me? 
Nope! 
Then what is it? 
2.5 specV! 
HUH why didnt you just do a DET? 
I laughed and said evry one has that!!! 
He like yo race? 
Yep! 
come down tonight ! 
NOPE! 
its all primmered you must want to run it!!! 
I will se yah at the track ! 
Come on!!! 
Nope! I have to run... 
Limp out of the station with Aimee in tow and we are off to redmond and S&P. As we pull into bellvue it starts raining... %*%^%$* I am wet and cant see as we head down 520 to redmond... As I turn the corner there is everyone at work waiting at the door. They heard me comming from the off ramp... They were already pleased and amazed at the wet krylon paint job I had just finished up, and could not believe the engines size and how it looked in person.... Now 2pm and I was supposed to be in camano at 3.... I through on my jacket and hat hit the road. Everything was cool till we hit I-5 around 3 Slow going and wet. around 128th a harley pulls up and the guy in his midlife crisis with his OCC dew rag hangen out of his helmet pulls up next to me and starts looking at the car and me all wet and hunkered down started in with the 4point. He snickers and gives it some gas to let me know he was there we are doing about 25 and I am in 3rd. I punch it and she just opens up spinning tires and loud as %^*^*&* He backs off and a suburban in the car pul lanes windows roll down. A guy who I just woke up is in awe and yells that fFing thing is loud as f*^*!!! I nod and he yell I love it!!! I grin and head on... Mean while Aimee is right behind me. Who knows what she was thinking. finnaly get through the everett BS and get to open her up. (Yah know, at 90 the rain sure dose move nicley up the wind sheild so I could see.) To bad it went right up the roof and into my lap.... I know I was going to get some crap from Aimee about me wetting my self!!! So finnally 4:30 we are Limpimping through Stanwood and onto the island with out incedent. Pull off at the Island market and give Chris a call. Run out to his house and start waiting for Chris. I aks Aimee ho it looks and she pulls out the camera and start bitching about the rain and traffic and how she was not able to get any good shots! (HUH I thought) She hates this thing! man I fealt good, she actully likes it!!! She takes off before Chris gets there. 
He finnaly shows and is really inpressed with the ride. We go for a spin and really piss off a neighbor Quickly run back and hide the car... Start cleaning the garage and Chris breaks down to tell me the paint wont be in till tomarrow. Crap... Oh well lets get her in and torn down... we hang out and shoot the shit with his dad.... Awsome old Mopar guy who loves turbo's!!! Funny as shit the bickering that goes on between Chris and his old man, What a great family!!! Screw the osbornes!!! They need there own show... Around 12 Chris's dad calls him out! Ready to get your a$$ handed to you! 9 holes lets go!!! Chris was fatigued, (that was his excuse for loosing) Chalk one up for Pops... Aw Sleep .... Planned to get up at 7 to start wet sanding and taping. damn it 9:00 Chris rolls out and tells me what time it is... Shit! we head off to the napa to get the paint and sealer. Paints not in!!!! In at 11. Damn it!!! Oh well, we ran back to the house and got here all wet sanded and cleaned up. Taped up and sealled around 2. Back to the napa for paint... Bank didnt like me so I was up shit creak with only a floating check to save the paint job... Shit! I hate it when that happens. 
We head back and scuff her up and wipe her down. Ready for the Black *****---- Its the paint color!!! No really! We had to mix in a flattening agent to give it that dull look I was wanting. Chris is spraying like a champ nice smooth coats and its looking hot!!!! I am so excited!!! He is done and walks out. Bud and Lunch time is calling and his dad already had the Brats going.... Damn that was a good lunch, I wonder into the garge to take a peak and open the door! My heart dropped!!!! I walk bto the back poor grapp a beer and sit down. 
Chris is like hows it look.... 
It looks grat Nice even coats... 
He looks at me and knows something is up!!!! 
No really. 
half the car is glossier than the other! 
No way I have to see this!!! 
The paint still curing!!! 
Nope its dry... I take a seat in the driveway and look at it... I was watching Chris spray and he was layen it down so smooth and it looked good... I can figure out how we are going to save it... Chris's dad explaines to us about mixing it and it was just curing to fast. I tell Chris no worries, Let just get it done. Just call up napa and lets get some more... We pull into napa just before it closes and are able to pick up the last 2 tack clothes and quart paint and reducer... another check blowing in the breeze, Man that was close!!!! just enough we hope to salvage the weekend. We get back get her cleanned up and wipped down. Chris's dad Lays everything out and mixes eveything at once.... He takes over and goes to town... Chris had to run to pick up his daughters so his dad finished it up. came out took a 5er and then when on to finish painting the trim on the house... I was just amazzed Finish a beer and head back into the garage open her up and she is sitting pretty with that semi gloss finished I was dreaming of... I waite a little bit and go on to talk with Chris's dad for a bit. I thank him profusly, He like no big deal... I head back into the garage and start remoning the tape and paper.... Wow she just look like she is awakened.... I head back and relax while the paint cures Chris's mom is fixing up dinner. His dad just finished up painting the trim on the house as Cris walks up with a half grin and his daughter passed out in his arms... Chris is expecting his dad to start gloating, He is so ready for his dad just to lay into him, with the comments and the I told you so's. We grab dinner and sit at the porch... We eat dinner and and talk about how good it looks, Chris Breaks down and is just like Dad come on just do it already. Chris's dad sits back. calmly he just says you need the info sheet and with ne products you need to know the mixtures... I told you to get the mixture sheet. His dad finally gets up as we head to the garage to start putting it together. I know he is pleased even though he's thinking it should have some color and we should have had more time and alittle more prep work finished... We through her back together and lower her down and another half a can of carb cleaner to try and get her fired up... Nothing she wants to start but she is not getting any fuel... I get out finish my beer and start loading my crap... Frazzled, tired and not understanding why she isnt getting any gas... I load up the last bit of cleanner and hit the push button to start her up and rumble, die,.... man I cant take it. Fire up a smoke wonder around for a minute... get back in sit down and trun the ignition to the start position, What was that? The fuel pump.... I have a flash back at Jason saying something about Jarred starting his DET and That he needed to hold the key in the start position for a second to build the fuel pressure before it starts.... Words of wisdom again from Jason.... 
She fires up and is awake in the dark looking to feed!!!! 
I am so stoked I nod grin and grab my bag running and clean up, Chris's mom looks me like it wont start and I am going to have another car in the driveway I got her started... I said she grins. With all my stuff packed I head to the front door and my shoe is gone... OSCAR!!!!! Chris's Ferret had not wanted me to leave so he hid my shoe under the bed... we find it and I am ready to go. I thank every one again and do qick walk around the Car. Chris and his dad were talking about something looking very please, yet tired. I thank Chris again, He sayslight her up when you get on the main road! I nod... Shake Chris's dad's Hand and thank him again! As I get in the car the last thing I hear is (Dont come around here again unless you have Chris's trunk....) I nod and hit the road.... And yes did I light her up leaving the property waking up half of lost lake!!! 
Chris's family rocks!!!! Chris thank again for the oppertunnity to hang out and get this all accomplished. I know your dad was against it, I got yah though... And man that prelude in puyallup dint know what hit IT!!!! I cant wait to do some drives!!!!


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Damn. What a write up.

Good to hear she is running. I am still collecting my turbo parts. Project starts after my Jeep is running again.

Quick question for ya.

Gauges:
A/F will be mounted seperatly along with an SAFC2

I have to add three gauges.
What three Gauges are priority in the Spec V?
Boost/Vacuum
Oil Pressure
Oil Temp
Water Temp
EGT
Any other priorities?

If there is a toss up between one or another, I will get both and mount the boost in a different location.

Can't wait to see her. Doing anything tomorrow? I am helping move a couch at noon and will be fairly free after that. Other than my list of weekend things to do.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Work, more work!!! make up some money!!! 
As for your gauges.

Oil, air/fuel, Boost... if it is done correctly a nissan tech can run consult and retard, and bump timming.. I am still questioning the safc set up.... If its done right you really shouldnt need it? That would be my recomendation.... Many will say diff, but I am still learning the boost game, and tech with consult can manipulate for 1/3rd less than a safc!!!! 

You will see it soon enough... HIN? Intech is doing my exhaust this week and mabey a dyno run or 2, and I still have to finish the door panels and sun roof. I will have it ready for Battle of the imports, with some T&T's under my belt before hand....


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Oil pressure or temp? Or both?

I have space for three gauges. A/F will be mounted in a different spot.

Considering my factory engine, it sounds like the factory system can handle some boost, but not much. Better injectors and an SAFC is my way of getting out of running a return fuel line.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

both will work, just dont know if you need them.........


----------

